# Your opinion on clover hay



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

My dad has decided that our entire clover hay feild will be "goat" hay this year. I was wondering what everyone's opinion on clover hay for goats was. I know that clover is a legume like alfalfa, but am unsure of how the calcium related to alfalfa. When feeding clover, would you still do free choice alfalfa pellets, a measured amount of pellets, or none at all? Our alfalfa feild was sadly tilled under for garden space, and the farm boss (my dad) didn't get anymore planted and isn't going to :/, so I will have this clover hay, timothy/clover mix, and an orchard grass mix to work with. Thanks


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Clover is a legume the same as alfalfa and high in protein. I would not feed straight clover AND straight alfalfa without a "roughage" such as a drier lower protein hay like timothy or orchard grass. I think you will be pleased using the hays you have available this season.


----------



## hyamiranda (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm curious to see what the others say. I'm in a bit of the same position. My father-in-law is really excited about his clover hay and I'm sure he would prefer I feed it than buy alfalfa from someone else. But I'm leery to do that. I asked about clover vs alfalfa last year and the impression I received was that alfalfa was obviously preferable. So I keep insisting on buying alfalfa and leaving my father-in-law thinking I'm obsessive about my goats.


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

I do have timothy and orchard grass to mix with the clover, so I wouldn't be feeding straight clover. Would you pass of alfalfa pellets then?


----------



## hyamiranda (Jul 24, 2009)

I found where I asked about it, it was actually on another forum that I joined last year, don't hate me. I was told that clover was high in estrogen and that it would cause breeding problems in the long run. Anybody know more about that?


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

The phytoestrogens are high in the early spring when they first start to come up. Curing it for hay is supposed to destroy them. Most farms up here rely on clover for grazing their livestock and no one has ever reported a problem with breeding issues because of it.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Here's what I found in some of my old nutrition homework


protein Calcium Phos DeMcal Lb TDN %
alfalfa 15-20 0.9-1.5 0.2-0.35 0.8-1.1 48-55

Red clover 13-16 0.8-1.5 0.2-0.35 0.8-1.1 46-52

Timothy 7-11 0.3-0.5 0.2-0.35 0.7-1.0 42-50

Bermuda 6-11 0.2-0.4 0.15-0.3 0.7-1.0 42-50

Orchard 7-11 0.3-0.5 0.2-0.35 0.7-1.0 42-50


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

My field is mostly clover, yellow, white and red, also vetch. I cut back 1/3 of my alfalfa pellets and my goats did well. But I tried to cut it down more and did see production come down. So I would still feed some alfalfa pellets to supplement, alfalfa simply has more protein than clover. If you feed a high protein grain then you may not need the alfalfa pellets however. But forage, including alfalfa pellets, are my main source of protein for my does.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Glad to hear clover is fine. While I feed alfalfa hay, sometimes supplemented with alfalfa pellets depending on the cut of hay, my pasture is almost all clover. The goats get on it for about an hour in the evening after milking. Horses get limited times, as well (they are way too fat!). Of course they get a dairy ration as well as minerals.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you Sully for the comparison chart. You can see that a good clover hay is not far off from the alfalfa. I am feeding both cows and goats a predominately clover and orchard grass hay with a 16% dairy ration and alfalfa once a day. My animal's milk production has gone up with the introduction of the clover hay. One yearI fed some straight red clover hay out of Canada that the does just gobbled up. You have to be careful that it is cured well, the heavy stems and blossoms of the red clover can retain a bit of moisture since it is a legume.


----------



## hyamiranda (Jul 24, 2009)

Maybe I can save some money and go with my father-in-law's clover, once it has cured well.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Interesting about the rise in milk. The blossoms of red clover are oxygenators improving oxygen use in the liver and has been used for increased efficiency in circulation and also acts as calcium enabler so there is much going on there besides the actual basic measures of nutrition. 

Does any one have analysis of orchard grass? I have read that it has a high sugar content which would make it very palatable. 

Clovers contain isoflavones which directly effect calcium transport and deposit and building of bone so it seems like it would be a very good dairy food.


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

Good to hear that my clover is going to work well! Yippee!! I am going to have a lot of clover just for me because we don't like to give straight clover to the horses and ponies. I feed a higher protein ration so that will take care of the protein gap from alfalfa. I will also throw in some timothy and orchard grass so they do not get too much 

Thanks Sully, for that breakdown. That really helped me understand the differences between the two!


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I have the info on orchard grass too, but it's at home and I am at work. I'll look tonight and post it tomorrow.


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

Thanks Sully


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok, I found the specs for timothy and bermuda grass, I'm looking for orchard. See above post.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok, I modified the post so all 5 hays are there. These figures are for the average, at peak harvest time. However, it gives you a rough idea and comparison.


----------

